# Doesn't like my sister?



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, everyone! This is a question I have been meaning to ask but keep forgetting. 

Sometime I have to have a brother or sister babysit Dory, long story. Dory loves all my siblings except 1? When ever everyone else goes to pick her up or pwt her she is just fine and she loves it. Whenever one particular sister goes to pet or pick her up, before she even touches her, she growls and bites. Not very hard, but not friendly. Why is this? Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does this particular sister approach her differently - perhaps too fast, or staring, or looming over her? Did she startle Dory in the past, or get angry with her? Does she wear a particular perfume, or have dogs/cats of her own that Dory can smell? Many, many possible explanations. But most could probably be overcome by your sister negligently dispensing chicken while ignoring the dog!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> negligently dispensing chicken while ignoring the dog


Hahaha, fjm. 

That would be the hallowed and almost sure-fire NDCwID treatment.

Well known in many circles!


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

fjm said:


> Does this particular sister approach her differently - perhaps too fast, or staring, or looming over her? Did she startle Dory in the past, or get angry with her? Does she wear a particular perfume, or have dogs/cats of her own that Dory can smell? Many, many possible explanations. But most could probably be overcome by your sister negligently dispensing chicken while ignoring the dog!


Um..She doesn't have any animals of her own..And I don't see that my sister approaches her any differently than I or any other sibling do. Haha, dispensing chicken while ignoring the dog..LOL That would be SOOO Dory!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I've noticed that unfriendly dogs sometimes really like people who like their owners. For example, someone at work who I look up to a lot has an aggressive dog that she brings to work (it's a long story) and will say to people who enter her office, "don't touch the dog." Whenever people who really like this woman enter her office, the dog jumps in their laps. despite typically being suspicious and aggressive.
I've noticed this behavior with other dogs too. Sometimes a person/stranger liking the dog's owner seems to cause the dog to like the stranger.
I assume the opposite could be true too-a dog could sense strife between people, not necessarily directed towards him. So if there's unfinished business between you and your sister, maybe your dog senses that. I don't want to cause family strife, I'm just sayin...
That was my Dr. Phil moment of the day. :angel2:


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Theo'sMom said:


> I've noticed that unfriendly dogs sometimes really like people who like their owners. For example, someone at work who I look up to a lot has an aggressive dog that she brings to work (it's a long story) and will say to people who enter her office, "don't touch the dog." Whenever people who really like this woman enter her office, the dog jumps in their laps. despite typically being suspicious and aggressive.
> I've noticed this behavior with other dogs too. Sometimes a person/stranger liking the dog's owner seems to cause the dog to like the stranger.
> I assume the opposite could be true too-a dog could sense strife between people, not necessarily directed towards him. So if there's unfinished business between you and your sister, maybe your dog senses that. I don't want to cause family strife, I'm just sayin...
> That was my Dr. Phil moment of the day. :angel2:


That is VERY interesting! We kind of fight a lot..So maybe that might be it. Thanks!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Does this sister have any fear of dogs at all? I mean even a smidgen. Beau was a very friendly dog but if someone had any dog fear at all he would pick up on that and raise a lip and show some teeth. Here's my armchair doggie psychology. If the dog can sense fear in someone the best thing the dog can do, from the dog's point of view, is get that person away as fast as possible. Since, to the dog, a fearful person is an unpredictable person and not someone to be around. I could be way off but that's been my experience

Rick


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What's wrong with your sister? (; (jk jk jk!)

Maybe have your sister around but have her completely ignore the dog, let the dog come to her on her own terms, offer treats without even looking at the dog or making eye contact, no sudden movements, ect.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! This is all great information!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it is perhaps a combination of some underlying signal that your sister sends (along the lines of what PoodleRick suggests) and, at this point, your own tension over what is going to happen when your sister is around. Try the strategy of having your sister let Dory come to her on her own terms as Fluffyspoos suggests, but make sure your sister has something wonderful to offer as a reward for her friendly approach. Make sure you and everyone else are nice and relaxed (I mean really relaxed. Dory will know if you are faking).


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, I think this will help a lot!


----------

